# Concrete machine



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Can't take credit for finding this ( got it browsing another forum )

But wtf......

http://www.anzacoffee.com


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

It's only the bloody Flintstones, but in real life!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

2nd image -

"Is this real? - Yes"

"Is this serious? - Yes"

If you need to put that in prime position on your product page, then you may need to think twice about your product.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Or it's so unbelievable awesome people can't comprehend it ....

Is this an ad from viz ?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

I think lavazza might have a patent case on their hands


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Think Lavazza are being ironic. Hard to get irony right but they've managed it.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Picture of the flat white in one of the pics sums it up.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

It was designed tested and constructed "in the epicentre of coffee conceit " apparently

That's near Chorley isn't it?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Conceited certainly sums it up well


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I thought I should pop in and say the obligatory:...

So this is what Noah has been up to.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

You know what, i like it, wouldn't have it as a main machine, but if i had dosh to throw away i would have one.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm with Froggy here!

It's certainly different.. But that's why I like it.

It could look great in the right kitchen and it would certainly be a talking piece.

Much more interesting than some generic chrome machine that everyone else wants/has got..

The coffee in the pic looks like [email protected] and the company may well be taking the piss, but lets put that to the side for now


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Bet the cup warmer is sh!te...

No need to worry about polishing it at least!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I'd love a play on that!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2014)

Not gonna go Lavazza anytime....


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Wrong machine Ray, meant the first one in the link.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

RayTCoffeePro said:


> Not gonna go Lavazza anytime....


But Starbucks is ok ?


----------



## No big name! (Oct 25, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> It was designed tested and constructed "in the epicentre of coffee conceit " apparently


Maybe one of their designers misheard 'conceit'.....


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> It was designed tested and constructed "in the epicentre of coffee conceit " apparently
> 
> That's near Chorley isn't it?


Not that I'm aware of I always thought that was on a farm somewhere outside Lancaster


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> It was designed tested and constructed "in the epicentre of coffee conceit " apparently
> 
> That's near Chorley isn't it?


Think they mean deceit.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2014)

roaringboy said:


> Think they mean deceit.


Roaringboy, Yep i support ya on that......

Why use pods when you've got a nice setup.....

Don't settle for less.....









Hat tip to you!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

That is some comedy act. To whoever compared it to Flintstones, when you actually go on the Anza website it says: " PS. Learn more about The Anza via our recent story in*DINOSAUR Magazine!"

No kidding!

Although i can think of one guy I used to work with at a well known design studio in London. He lived in a concrete cube in East London (I literally mean that, it was uncoated concrete on the INSIDE, with halogen industrial lighting and wooden benches for furniture). This machine would have been right up his street. I don't actually mind the look of it but I imagine it would have a fairly low WAF.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Not sure about the victorian tap on the front but the concrete looks great and at least it's not another stainless steel box


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I still want a shiny steel box! Love the trad look. Although I take your point that there are already enough machines that follow that basic design and it's nice to see something different. Up to a point!

Mrs Hotmetal would probably approve of anything Italian and shiny (until she sees the size and price tag LOL!)

I think she'd take a dim view of me putting a breeze block with a tap on the kitchen counter!


----------



## crmdgnly (Apr 12, 2017)

Haven't thoroughly read back, but it seems they are crowdfunding soon

https://www.anzacoffee.com/


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Looks like a homage to a sixties public lavatory.


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

Having cast concrete kitchen worktops etc is quite on-trend, although not exactly to my taste, so perhaps concrete appliances just follows from that. Not exactly easy to remove any coffee splashes from though.


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

I don't think they will have many customers (pouring) in to buy it even if it was bogof then you'd have a (set)

so what do you put in the portafilter? Coffee (founds) I'd definitely have to blind drunk @ a (mixer) to buy one.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

looks a lot like rancilio silvia in disguise


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

From the manufacturer:

Here is the specs of the machine:

Machine weight: 15 kg

Volume of water tank: 1.5 L

The stainless steel boiler has a volume of 500 ml and a 1350 W heating element

The boiler is placed above the group head to minimize temperature loss

Brewing temperature can be varied, and is set and maintained using an electronic temperature control (PID)

15 bar ULKA pump with pressure gauge and 9 bar pressure limiter

58 mm porta filter

Single boiler system with steam at 15 bar

The steam wand has a detachable tip with 3 openings and silicon heat protection

Bluetooth connectivity to connect to the AnZa app


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Bingo.

@Mrboots2u


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> It was designed tested and constructed "in the epicentre of coffee conceit " apparently
> 
> That's near Chorley isn't it?


Thats actually rather amusing


----------

